# [A][Blackmoore]Der <Bund von Elwynn> sucht ...



## Therran (19. April 2015)

Hey!
 
Ich möchte hier unsere Gilde vorstellen, wie es so bei uns aussieht und was für eine Art Gilde wir sind. Ich habe diese Information in Abschnitte unterteilt. Lest euch einfach durch, was euch interessiert...
 
*Kurze Info am Anfang:* *Das Leitungsteam/die Gildenleitung besteht aus Gildenmeister, Gildenrat und den Bewahrern.* Immer wenn vom Leitungsteam oder der Gildenleitung gesprochen wird, sind Leute aus diesen 3 Rängen gemeint.
 
*Die Gemeinschaft:*
Der Bund von Elwynn wird von mir, Michi/Melithar, mit der Unterstützung des restlichen Leitungsteams und unseren Helfern geführt und geleitet.
Unsere Gilde ist nicht auf Masse ausgelegt, sondern auf eine familiäre Gemeinschaft. Bei uns kennt man einander. Wir möchten keine Mitglieder, die sich bloß als Anhängsel der Gilde fühlen wollen, wir sind auf Mitglieder aus, die ein Teil der Gilde sein möchten. Das heißt, unsere Mitglieder sollten hin und wieder bei Aktivitäten mitmachen oder sich zumindest manchmal im Gildenchat einmischen.
Wir haben dafür sowohl PvE- als auch PvPbegeistere Spieler in unseren Reihen, mit denen ihr euch zusammentun könnt.
 
Wir besitzen ein TS3, der von jedem Mitglied genutzt werden kann, allerdings ist niemand dazu verpflichtet. Einzig und allein im Raid und bei heikligen Angelegenheiten sollte im Normalfall zumindest zugehört werden. Unser Gildenchat wird ziemlich gut benutzt und für Fragen und Bitten sind wir immer offen.
 
Jedes neue Mitglied sollte sich außerdem hier bei wowgilden.net registrieren und den/die Charakter/e einbinden.
 
*Die Aktivitäten:*
Wir sind keine progressorientierte Gilde. Wir machen einiges zusammen. Wir machen Dungeons, Szenarien, Arenakämpfe, Schlachtfelder, Erfolgsjagden, oder auch Raids, jedoch alles entspannt und ohne Hektik. Wir setzen auf das Zusammensein und nicht auf schnellen Fortschritt. Natürlich wollen wir wie alle anderen genauso vorankommen, allerdings nicht mit Druck. 
 
Daher werden wir auch keinem Mitglied vorschreiben, es müsse bis zu dem und dem Tag dieses Level oder jenes Itemlevel erreicht haben. Eher helfen wir, damit ein Mitglied mit unzureichendem Itemlevel beispielsweise trotzdem beim nächsten Raid dabei sein kann, vorausgesetzt es möchte das.
 
*Raids:*
Raids sind bei uns für jeden zugänglich. Wir machen gemeinsame, ungezwungene Raids, die im Kalender als Gildenevent geplant werden und zu denen ihr ganz einfach zusagt, voraussichtlich zusagt, oder absagt. Sehr oft machen wir auch ganz einfach völlig spontan Raids, die meist auch ohne Vorausplanung gut funktionieren. Um Beute wird gewürfelt. Den Raidlead übernehmen ich oder meine Bewahrer in der Gilde. Wenn Interesse besteht, kann sich jemand gerne als Raidlead für die Gilde reinlehnen.
 
Unsere alte Stammraidgruppe hat uns verlassen, weil sie etwas eigenes aufbauen wollte. Das hat einiges ruiniert. Ich möchte keinen weiteren Raidstamm, ganz einfach aus der Erfahrung heraus, dass sich andere dann ausgeschlossen fühlen u. es der Community schadet. Die Gemeinschaft zu bewahren ist am Ende doch das Wichtigste. 
 
*Die Ränge:*
In unserer Gilde gibt es 5 verschiedene Rangstufen:
 
*1. Gildenmeister:* Der/die Gildenmeister. Der Gildenmeister selbst bin ich, Michi/Hendrill.
*2. Gildenrat:* Hat ziemlich alle Rechte, die der Gildenmeister hat. Dieser Rang wird nur den Leuten zuteil, die sich vom Helfer zum Bewahrer hinaufgearbeitet haben und sich als vollständig zuverlässig und vertrauenswürdig bewiesen haben. Der Gildenrat ist der Ersatzgildenmeister und der Ersatz für den Gildenrat sind die Bewahrer. Bei Entscheidungen hat er eine höhere Mitbestimmungskraft in der Gilde als der Bewahrer, der auch zur Gildenleitung gehört. Das letzte Wort hat trotzdem der Gildenmeister. Der Gildenrat hat klarerweise die gleichen Pflichten zu erfüllen wie der Bewahrer und sollte bei Anwesenheit die Verantwortung gegenüber der Gilde ernst nehmen.
*3. Bewahrer:* Mithelfende. Leute in der Gilde, die gewillt sind, in der Gilde mitzuhelfen. Das bedeutet z.B. hier mitzuhelfen: sich um die Organisation der Gildenbank zu kümmern, neue Mitglieder rekrutieren, gemeinsame Aktivitäten planen, Raidlead sein, Gildenränge zuordnen, Notiz bearbeiten, neue Mitglieder einladen, sich um das Forum zu kümmern, sich um anderes organisatorisches zu kümmern, etc.
Jeder Bewahrer kann selbstständig und freiwillig entscheiden, wo er mithilft, jedoch sollte er es tun. Jeder Bewahrer muss ein offenes Ohr für Mitglieder haben, für ihre Wünsche und Anregungen und sie gegebenenfalls an den Gildenmeister oder das gesamte Leitungsteam weiterleiten.
In der Planung und der Führung der Gilde, bzw. bei Diskussionen über die Gilde innerhalb der Führerschaft, hat jeder Bewahrer ein Mitspracherecht. Er gehört zum Leitungsteam. Das letzte Wort hat allerdings der Gildenmeister selbst. Nur ein Helfer kann ein Bewahrer werden. Der Bewahrer ist der Vorrang für den Gildenrat. 
*4. Helfer:* Jemand, der gerne etwas mithelfen möchte, sich aber nicht zum Aushelfen, so wie es der Bewahrer tut, verpflichten will, oder ins Leitungsteam aufsteigen will. Der Helfer hat weniger Rechte als der Bewahrer, doch auch seine Vorzüge. Aus Helfern können Bewahrer werden.
*5. Vertrauter:* Eine Person, die so gut wie auf der Stufe des Gefährten steht, aber zusätzlich neue Mitglieder einladen kann und Zugriff auf die Gildenbank hat. 
*6. Gefährte:* Ein guter Freund oder ein motiviertes Mitglied, das, wenn es on ist, innerhalb der Gilde im Gildenchat oder bei Aktivitäten mit anderen Gildenmitgliedern des öfteren zu sehen ist, wird zum Gefährten ernannt.
*7. Verbündeter:* Der Standardrang für unauffällige und neue Mitglieder.
 
*Die Gildenbank:*
Die Fächer der Gildenbank sind alle eigentlich frei für alle Mitglieder zugänglich. Wenn ihr allerdings etwas wollt, dann könnt ihr es nicht einfach entnehmen, sondern müsst jemandem aus dem Leitungsteam bescheid sagen. Derjenige sollte euch den Gegenstand, wenn ihr ihn auf irgendeine Weise wirklich brauchen könnt (das heißt nicht ihn zu verkaufen), aus der Gildenbank nehmen und ihn euch übergeben. Es ist erlaubt, mehrere Gegenstände zu entnehmen, allerdings sollte nicht gleich die ganze Gildenbank leergeräumt werden. Die Gildenreparatur ist momentan wieder abgestellt, da sie zu viel Gold aus der Gilde genommen hat und seit Patch 6.0.2 nicht mehr genug hineingekommen ist. 
 
*Ausschluss aus der Gilde nach langer Zeit offline:*
Wenn ihr vor habt längere Zeit offline zu sein (länger als eine Woche), so bitten wir euch, euch für diese Zeit von der Gilde abzumelden. Schreibt einfach hier ins Forum eine Abmeldung oder wendet euch an jemanden aus dem Leitungsteam. Wenn ihr euch abmeldet, sollte keine Gefahr für euch bestehen aus der Gilde ausgeschlossen zu werden. Solltet ihr euch nicht abgemeldet haben und lange Zeit fehlen, so wird die Gildenleitung diskutieren, ob ihr aus der Gilde ausgeschlossen werdet. Das wird dann je nach Person individuell bestimmt.
 
*Ich und meine Qualifikation als Gildenmeister & die Geschichte des Bundes von Elwynn:*
 
Es ist bei uns schon so viel passiert, dass ich für die Geschichte unserer Gilde einen eigenen Beitrag in unserem Gildenforum erstellt habe. Wenn euch das interessiert, folgt dem folgenden Link.
http://wowgilden.net/bundvonelwynn/forum-topic_366338.html
 
*Kontakt:*
Wenn ihr noch nicht in der Gilde seid, meldet euch doch bei mir, Melithar (ev. Hendrill, Khardan, Lylion), bei anderen Mitgliedern aus der Gilde, die euch an jemanden aus dem Leitungsteam, einen Helfer, Vertrauten oder mich weiterleiten können, oder bei mir, Michi, über mein Battletag: Michael#21493

 
Bei weiteren Fragen, kontaktiert mich ingame oder macht einen Thread auf unserer offiziellen Gildenhomepage auf.
 
*Gildenhomepage: *
http://wowgilden.net/bundvonelwynn
 
*WoWProgress:*
http://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/blackmoore/Bund+von+Elwynn
 
MFG


----------



## Therran (13. Mai 2015)

Es geht gut vorwärts. Können noch gut Leute gebrauchen


----------

